# Must-haves for baby



## Andres

My first child is due in November. As it's getting closer to the big day, friends and family are looking to throw my wife some baby showers. We are beginning to work on our registry but there are so many options to choose from! I thought I'd ask you seasoned parents what items you found to be especially helpful. What are some "must-haves" we should consider adding to our registry? If it helps, wifey is looking to register at Target and Buy, Buy, Baby. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jack K

Places to set the baby down where baby will be safe and happy:

Crib
Car seat/carrier
Vibrating bouncy seat (both of ours loved this and took most of their naps in it)
Electric powered swing (after a few months; some babies adore these and others don't like them)
High chair
Stroller or baby jogger
Umbrella stroller for when you're out with the baby

Having many happy places to set the baby down and, once the little one starts crawling, to strap him in, makes your life much easier.


----------



## N. Eshelman

A great Savior to save him/her.
A great mother to love him/her. 
A great father to provide for him/her. 
Plenty of diapers. 

THAT IS IT.


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres, most fathers-to-be I've told this to haven't listened, but you will be sorry if you don't. Trust me. I don't what anyone else says, make sure that when you buy/register for the infant carrier (or carrier/stroller combo), you get one that has an ergonomic handle. Most come with a handle that is straight across, but the ergo ones either have a handle that is perpendicular or shaped like a triangle (for multiple grips). You will find that if you get the traditional style that it will absolutely wreck your forearm after a while (you will be carrying it at an unnatural angle). Trust me on this one -- go with the ergonomic handle!

Jack's list is very good. One thing I would add is one of those interactive floor mats -- the kind the baby lays flat and plays with toys that hang from two curved crossbars. When he/she gets older, be sure to get lots of board books. It doesn't matter that he/she can't read. They need to look at the pictures, learn to turn pages, ask mom and dad what is there, etc. (this will be after they are learning to sit up and hold the book). Target is great for this -- if you go to the $1 bargain bins at the front of Target, you will find lots of books that teach numbers, colors, etc. Grace loves these.


----------



## Andres

nleshelman said:


> A great Savior to save him/her.
> A great mother to love him/her.
> A great father to provide for him/her.
> Plenty of diapers.
> 
> THAT IS IT.



check, check, he's iffy, and working on it.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




Jack K said:


> Crib
> Car seat/carrier
> Vibrating bouncy seat (both of ours loved this and took most of their naps in it)
> Electric powered swing (after a few months; some babies adore these and others don't like them)
> High chair
> Stroller or baby jogger
> Umbrella stroller for when you're out with the baby



Any specifics on these? For example, can I just get the cheap-o version or are there truly advantages to splurging a bit? Tim gave a good example with the carrier handle. I'll remember that!


----------



## Tripel

I'll tell you what you _don't_ need. 


You don't need a "diaper genie". The idea sounds great (a diaper pale that reduces odor!!!) but in reality they are a pain in the soiled rear. And really, who is looking to keep diapers for that long? Just get a basic diaper pale and empty it often. 

You don't need a large baby swing. I didn't want one due to the large size (it's a piece of furniture), and we got by just fine. A bouncy seat was more than sufficient.

A wipes warmer. Again, the idea sounds great, but it's totally unnecessary. Your baby will quickly get used to room temperature wipes.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Tripel said:


> I'll tell you what you _don't_ need.
> 
> 
> You don't need a "diaper genie". The idea sounds great (a diaper pale that reduces odor!!!) but in reality they are a pain in the soiled rear. And really, who is looking to keep diapers for that long? Just get a basic diaper pale and empty it often.
> 
> You don't need a large baby swing. I didn't want one due to the large size (it's a piece of furniture), and we got by just fine. A bouncy seat was more than sufficient.
> 
> A wipes warmer. Again, the idea sounds great, but it's totally unnecessary. Your baby will quickly get used to room temperature wipes.



This is what I am getting at. Don't listen to the stores/magazines that tell you what you "need." It's WAY TOO MUCH. I have 4 children under age 7 (and would welcome more), and YOU DON'T NEED a bunch of junk for a baby. Feed it (from mom), change it, sing psalms to it, read the Scriptures, pray, rock, hug, hold, love- and have fun!


----------



## Tripel

Andres said:


> Any specifics on these? For example, can I just get the cheap-o version or are there truly advantages to splurging a bit?



Some things you can absolutely get by with a cheap-o version. However some will argue that you should invest in high-end car seats and carriers. I tend to agree with that.

Also keep in mind that you don't have to have everything prior to the baby's arrival (though I totally understand that it's exciting and fun to get everything ready). Like a high chair--you will not need one of these for quite a while. Even by the time a baby is sitting up and eating solid foods, you may find that it's a whole lot easier to use a Bumbo than a high chair. Bumbo's are awesome, by the way.


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres said:


> can I just get the cheap-o version or are there truly advantages to splurging a bit?



It depends. The really needful things (e.g., the car seat) needs to be good and safe. Other things, not so much. We got a high chair and never really used it much (we wound up buying a $25 booster seat from Wal-Mart that serves the purpose). Other things like the electric swing we bought from the second-hand baby store near us (Once Upon a Child) and saved a ton of money.

One other "must have" is a play pen. Get one that has a "bassinet" feature (sort of like a hammock hanging from the top). It gives you a place for baby to sleep those first few week. I wouldn't get a bassinet for this purpose, as they grow out of them very quickly. The play pen serves the purpose and then gives a safe place for the child to play/sleep once he/she gets older.

Another thing to consider -- and you will definitely need to put this on a registry -- is a Nap Nanny. The cost about $130 but are worth their weight in gold. They are designed to be that magic angle that helps baby go to sleep more quickly, plus it helps prevent problems like reflux, etc. They don't sell them at Target but do have them at baby superstores like Babies-R-Us.

Also, you will probably want to get a baby monitor system.


----------



## NB3K

What ever you do GET A SWING!!!! find one that either plugs into the wall or cranks up. Batteries for this device can burn in the wallet. [This will be the greatest investment for keeping your young one happy and allowing you to spend time with the wife]

Get plenty of pacifiers

I used to use glass bottle rather than plastic

Get dreft brand name powder detergent

blankets and onesies


----------



## Andres

Thanks everyone. I certainly don't want to try and buy everything. We're on budget, plus I just tend to be cheap that's why I though this would be helpful to know what is truly the most useful/important. I think it's kind of funny that not a single woman has weighed in yet! Good job dads!


----------



## Tripel

NB3K said:


> What ever you do GET A SWING!!!!
> 
> Get plenty of pacifiers



I disagree with the first, but _absolutely_ agree with the second. Just about every parent has experienced the pain of being in desperate need of a pacifier and totally unable to find one. This happens a lot when the child is screaming in the night and you're on your hands and knees, feeling around the dark room to find where that thing ended up.

So do yourself a favor. Buy 20 pacifiers. Keep a couple in every room, a few in the car, and 5 or 6 in the child's bed.


----------



## Jack K

Marrow Man said:


> I don't what anyone else says, make sure that when you buy/register for the infant carrier (or carrier/stroller combo), you get one that has an ergonomic handle.



Best advice so far. Go with the easy-to-carry handle for sure.




Andres said:


> Any specifics on these? For example, can I just get the cheap-o version or are there truly advantages to splurging a bit?



We had two bouncy seats, and both babies complained when they were put in the cheap one without the battery powered vibration. They definately thought splurging for the vibrating version was worth it.


----------



## Dwimble

This baby monitor: Philips Avent Basic Baby Monitor with DECT Technology

We've tried others and discovered that most baby monitors are junk. They hiss, pop, lose the signal, have wide open channels so your neighbors can hear what's going on in your house (and vice versa), have terrible sound quality, etc. When we adopted our second child recently and needed another monitor we got this one and then immediately replaced our older daughter's as well because this one was so good.

It's a bit more expensive than most others, but well worth it. It has a completely secure channel, the sound is crystal clear, the child's unit has a night light, and it has an intercom feature that is great, which allows us to talk to our daughters to find out what they need when something is wrong. Their rooms are upstairs and without the monitors we can't hear them at all from downstairs unless they are wailing, and consequently they can't hear us either. The intercom feature REALLY comes in handy for us.

I've only found a couple of negatives after using it for about a year. Occasionally I'd like to turn it up a bit louder, but it hasn't been a significant problem. 98% of the time the volume is fine. The parent unit has two LEDs on it: a green one to tell you that it is on and another that is red/green when plugged in to show the charging status. Both lights are very bright, too bright when the room is dark. I generally set something in front of the monitor at night when I'm trying to go to sleep, or I turn it so that it faces away from me. Finally, it has a sound activation feature allowing it to only activate when, for example, the child is crying or yelling. However, we keep the sensitivity-level all the way up on ours, so that it is always on. We've never used that feature, therefore I can't comment on whether or not it works well. In some reviews I've read, a few people complained that the sound didn't activate reliably, so their child was crying and the parents didn't hear them.

One last note, there are a few, more expensive models of this monitor that have an LCD display that shows you the temperature and/or humidity in the child's room, and I think you can even set it to alert you if the temp moves outside of a specific range. I've seen quite a few comments that say those feature either don't work well or aren't really worth the extra price. I imagine in some situations that could be a useful feature, but for most people it isn't needed...their child's room will typically be virtually the same temperature or humidity-level as their own. I suppose if you have space heaters or window-unit ACs in the house then that could be useful.

Mike


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Nothing much. Most of the things we were given or bought we could have done without.

The one thing that did come in really handy was a portable / collapsable play pen. It's nice when you're at friends to be able to quickly unfold a bed for the baby, and put them to sleep in a spare room, rather than time all your visits to end at bedtime. Ours has also come in handy when out of town - we'll place the playpen in the corner of a hotel room.


----------



## Micah Everett

nleshelman said:


> Plenty of diapers.



+1



NB3K said:


> Get plenty of pacifiers



+1



Tripel said:


> Just about every parent has experienced the pain of being in desperate need of a pacifier and totally unable to find one. This happens a lot when the child is screaming in the night and you're on your hands and knees, feeling around the dark room to find where that thing ended up.
> 
> So do yourself a favor. Buy 20 pacifiers. Keep a couple in every room, a few in the car, and 5 or 6 in the child's bed.



I agree with this as well, but products like this do help when all 20 pacifiers are AWOL at 3am: GLOW-IN-THE-DARK PACIFIERS


----------



## jwithnell

Tim is right about the car seat carrier handle! But do not get a used one. Since it will be winter, get one of those add-on quilted deals that allows you to completely cover the carrier when you're outside.

Daniel is right about what you don't need. You'd be surprised how many moms-to-be are impassioned about needing some of these things then pitch them after a few months! I'd add to that one of those grocery-store cart covers. Just looks like something else to wash to me. Most car seats/carriers will fit safely in the cart with the baby facing you.

I'd wait on things like a high chair until your baby gets a bit older. We used one that gripped onto the table and it saved a lot of floor space. One of those little booster chairs are great when you are on the road or at someone's house. Restaurant ones can be gross!

I just used baby front carriers that fit on me and an umbrella stroller rather than a full-sized multi-wheeled turbo charged gizmo. (I saw too many Moms struggling to get them in and out of the car.) If you do get one, it makes sense to get one that will hold the car seat etc. (The latter moves into the "must" category if you do much airline travel.)

If you're hoping the Lord will give you many children, you might want to put a fair amount of money into a good quality crib that converts into a bed later.

A pack-and-play playpen/bed deal is indispensable in my book. We used ours right up to the weight limit. Do not get used.

A bunch of light-weight blankets (about the weight of a flannel sheet.) Many infants can be comforted just by being bundled up in one. You need lots because, well, lets just say they don't always stay clean long.

Get some of those "gowns" that are longer than the baby and have elastic around the bottom so the baby's legs are completely inside. (Blanked sleepers too, but I'm thinking of the ones that are about the weight of regular baby clothes.) Believe me, you don't want your kid to learn new vocabulary as you struggle with snaps at 3 a.m.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Andres said:


> Any specifics on these? For example, can I just get the cheap-o version or are there truly advantages to splurging a bit?



Arielle has done quite a bit of research on the topic and she has told me that you should never go cheap on the car seat. You want the best. God forbid you ever have a car wreck with baby on board, but if you do you want to make sure you have the safest seat available. She has a list of ones that have been rated the safest. When she gets home I will get the list from her and email it to you.

On the crib, we looked into buying one that can evolve into a real bed for little kids. This way you buy one bed that can last as long as possible. 

Granted you are further along the daddy train that I, but these are a few ideas we have had.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Do not cheap out on the car seat. Try for one with a high weight limit for rear-facing---the new recommendation is rear-facing until two, not one. Even though baby can't stay in the infant carrier that long, the longer you can put off the purchase of the convertible car seat later, the better for your budget. Ergo handle, as stated above. Try ten-pound weight in the carrier in the store (if your embarrassment factor is low) and see what works. Also look at the base---some fit into the back seat more easily than others---large "footprints" don't match well to smaller backseats. Consider a second base if you have two car seat-friendly cars---it's safer than reinstalling the base multiple times. A "travel system" (where the infant carrier and stroller are packaged together) isn't always cheaper, but you may want to make sure you can find a compatible stroller for walks come spring. 

Especially if mom plans to nurse, consider a pack-n-play with a bassinet---closer access means everyone sleeps more/better.

I'm a fan of swaddling newborns; there are a couple of different brands out there, such as SwaddleMe, which is pretty easy to use, but receiving blankets work just as well unless you have a wiggler. 

Consider a travel swing---much smaller footprint (and price!). 

A quilted cover for the infant carrier---way, way easier than struggling with jackets, etc. Many convert to the stroller, too. They protect baby from the elements much better, in my opinion. You can go cheap here, though--JJ Cole is a popular brand, but pricey. Target carries a cheaper one.

Figure out how/where you're going to bathe baby---the small tub that fit over the kitchen sink worked well for us--no bending over, can use the sink sprayer, etc., but it will be outgrown quickly. 

I highly recommend a convertible crib if you can afford it (goes from traditional crib to toddler bed to daybed or twin or full depending on model). It's more up front, but cheaper in the long run. Most folks don't need the Nap Nanny Tim mentioned above, but if there's colic, frequent ear infections, reflux, whatever, we swear by ours. 

Go cheap on the clothes, receiving blankets, etc. Circo (Target brand) often lasts longer on Grace than Carter's.


----------



## JoyFullMom

A baby sling or mai tai wrap...peace


----------



## Romans922

Best book I have read on parenting: Withhold Not Correction by Bruce Ray. Read this right after our first was born 2 years ago, came in handy not long after he starting moving around and knew what 'no' meant.

When you start feeding the baby food, you save money by just giving them regular food, not the baby food in a jar. There are certain things you can feed them (you can look that up), but you should puree them (so you'd need a puree-er) <-- is that a word? Whatever that is called, my wife would be a lot better at describing all this. And you can puree apples (after cooking them) and bannanas, etc. then store them in the freezer (then you just heat them up and feed at the right time). You can store them in things they have that look like ice treys, especially made for baby food.


----------



## FenderPriest

You may be a cessationist (joke!), but this blanket captured our swaddling method really well: Miracle Blanket.

Seriously. It helps them be their own sleep friend, not their own enemy. Worked great for our little man. This is a video of me using it on Owen. Our son has been sleeping through the night almost from the beginnig, save waking up around 3am for the first few months for "mid-night" feeding.

You also might think about looking into the book _Baby Wise_. We've used the method (in one form or another), and it's really served Owen and our family well.

Just a few thoughts from a new dad... Also, learn the Gospel better, learn to die to self by the Spirit, and learn to lift your wife up. Because if there's anything that'll test you to grow, it's having a new baby. They are a bundle of joy, but you also get a little tired at the beginning, so get strong in giving grace.

ps - One of our pastors did a teaching session on parenting newborns. PM me and I'd be happy to e-mail those to you.


----------



## Edward

Tripel said:


> You don't need a "diaper genie". The idea sounds great (a diaper pale that reduces odor!!!) but in reality they are a pain in the soiled rear. And really, who is looking to keep diapers for that long? Just get a basic diaper pale and empty it often.



Agree about the storage units for dirty diapers. Someone gave us one that they had tried once and then put away; we had roughly the same experience. Get plastic bags designed for the purpose, knot them twice, and then get them out to the garbage as quickly as possible. 

Also agree with the comments about portable playpens/cribs. Get a larger one, not a small one - you'll get several years use out of it.


----------



## Andres

Everyone has been most helpful with your suggestions! Thanks a million.


----------



## nasa30

Most things are just nice, helpful, or just fun for baby but we have learned that we don't need most of it.

Diapers, food, etc are must haves obviously but as far as "equipment", this would be my short list.

1.)Car seat - Get a good one and it will last you for many kids in the future.

2.)Good stroller with compartments for packing supplies for trips to the zoo, aquarium, shopping.
(never used the umbrella stroller a day in 18 years as a dad so I would pass on it)

3.) baby monitor - We have used a few different ones and we like the Sony babycall the best and it is not too expensive. You don't have to have a monitor but we like it because it allows us to step outside on the deck when the little ones are asleep and work or read and not check on them every 10 minutes. The battery has lasted well. We bought these when Emma was born and she is now 2 1/2 and the battery still holds its charge the same as when we bought them.

4.) High Chair -We have this one and we love it. It leans back a little so we put Emma in it really young to keep her up and with Mommy when she was working in the kitchen. It also adjusts up and down so we could move her in the living room next to us on the sofa and put her down at our level. We were given this one for travel and it is great for restaurants but you can get it later if you want. They have got to be able to hold their head up and all before you use the travel one.


We like to keep it simple so we just use regular stuff instead of specialized equipment for most things. We use a wash cloth and only use "wipes" for town. We have a 100 year old dresser in the nursery with a pad on it to change diapers and we keep the diapers in the drawer. Things like that.


----------



## Kim G

I think the best advice is to WAIT on the buying. You'll learn quickly what will fit in your lifestyle and the kind of baby you have (self-soother, clingy, etc.), and it's pointless to spend a lot of money unless you know you'll use it. Most things are NOT necessities. I held my son pretty much non-stop and put him in a sling when I did things around the house, so we didn't need a pack-n-play or play mat. Our car seat was not ergonomic, but then I didn't leave him in it. I always took him out and carried him, even for a 6-hour stretch at church. But I'm just that kind of mommy. 

One thing I wouldn't do without is a rocking chair. But that's just because it's so much more fun to cuddle a baby at night when you've got a rocking chair.

One caution about parenting books--they all sound good until you try to implement them. There are ALWAYS things that the author promises will revolutionize your life, and sometimes they just don't work for you. Throw out the book, not your common sense. Adapt everything to your child and your own temperments, don't try to change yourself or your child to fit a certain mold.


----------



## Galatians220

There are no such things as too many onesies (size 6 months and up, unless you have a very tiny one) and too many burping (shoulder) towels/pads. When you have guests or visit the grandparents or whomever, there should be a fresh shoulder towel for everyone who holds or wants to hold the baby. Ideally speaking, that is. Better for the baby to have a barrier from whatever might be on people's clothes and helps build a bond between the baby and his/her family: no one who wants to hold him/her would refrain from doing it because their clothes might get stained... And the baby would recognize a familiar scent even when being cuddled by someone s/he's never met before.


----------



## christiana

A good rocking chair with a distinctive squeak is essential.
Begin soon to use the five words that are so important in parenting: No, Stop, Sit, Come, Quiet! This sounds rather like dog training but the sooner a little one catches on to the meaning the value is phenomenal! Actually I wish I'd gone to dog training before I had any children. The similarities in desired response are noted. We never had a dog in the house until after I had retired and my 6 children were grown. I am so sorry about that now and would do it differently.
All the practical necessities have been posted by others but I must add that I loved rocking my babies, though it got rather complicated when I had my first 3 in 11 months, a boy and twins later and three more later. Joy! They must not only be loved but enjoyed and their priceless sayings journaled. You will love the great change in your lives!


----------



## jwithnell

I can definitely second the idea of having an extra base if you have a second car. Also, get and install the seat right away. Many police and fire departments are willing to coach or assist. An appalling percentage of carseats are not properly install. If it doesn't work with your car (and some won't) you'll have less trouble exchanging it if little time has gone by.

Also, price and car seat quality do not necessarily go hand in hand. Check Consumer Reports ratings. Also, Consumer Reports used to have a book that guides you through the maze of baby purchases. I don't know if it's been updated, but it was extremely helpful.


----------



## Andres

jwithnell said:


> I can definitely second the idea of having an extra base if you have a second car. Also, get and install the seat right away. Many police and fire departments are willing to coach or assist. An appalling percentage of carseats are not properly install. If it doesn't work with your car (and some won't) you'll have less trouble exchanging it if little time has gone by.



I work for the Texas Highway Patrol, so I won't have any excuse for an unsafe car seat!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Galatians220 said:


> too many burping (shoulder) towels/pads.



I cheaped out here and did a value pack of washcloths from Walmart (14 for $4). Plus, they're useful later, unlike most burp cloths.

Kim, I wore/wear Grace a lot, but a pack-n-play and activity mat are helpful while I get a shower, do laundry, or clean up after the cats, etc. The activity mat is good developmentally, but not a necessity. However, I like to have a couple of safe places like a pack n play to leave baby long enough to go to the bathroom!


----------



## TexanRose

There isn't much that I would say is a "must." However, I would say that if you are planning to get a crib in the long run, you might as well just get it right away, and skip the bassinet. I found a "side-carred crib" arrangement to be absolutely wonderful (google it) for enabling mom to get plenty of sleep despite baby waking to feed several times a night.

Stoller tips: get something that's not too heavy (maybe an aluminum frame), with bigger tires (to handle bumps, curbs more easily), and with a substantial sunshade. Some umbrella strollers will meet those requirements.

The ultimate parenting book in my opinion is "Raising Godly Tomatoes." The author has a very balanced and sensible approach, not as extreme as some of the others. Most of the information in the book is available on her website for free (google it).


----------



## Scottish Lass

TexanRose said:


> However, I would say that if you are planning to get a crib in the long run, you might as well just get it right away, and skip the bassinet.



That's why I like the pack and plays with the bassinet on top--much better value for the money, in my opinion.


----------



## Kim G

Scottish Lass said:


> Kim, I wore/wear Grace a lot, but a pack-n-play and activity mat are helpful while I get a shower, do laundry, or clean up after the cats, etc. The activity mat is good developmentally, but not a necessity. However, I like to have a couple of safe places like a pack n play to leave baby long enough to go to the bathroom!



Shower? Laundry? What's that?  I know what you mean about a safe place. That's very important . . . even more so when they start rolling around!


----------



## jwithnell

Plus the pack n play gives you a safe place for the baby to sleep at a hotel or a relative's house. 

When they started pushing up, I'd put my babies on the bath rug while taking a shower. They'd wriggle their fingers in the softness and look surprised at their big new discovery : )


----------



## Scottish Lass

jwithnell said:


> Plus the pack n play gives you a safe place for the baby to sleep at a hotel



So true! There is virtually no where safe/clean in a hotel room for a baby, in my opinion, other than your own gear.


----------



## jennywigg

I didn't have time to read all the other responses, but the things we appreciated the most were a vibrating bouncy seat (two of our three slept in one for a few months b/c of reflux, colic, etc.), a swing (inexpensive will do, unless you want a nice one to pass down), some zip sheets, and a pack-and-play.


----------



## FCC

We found swaddling to be absoluely wonderful! Even up to two years old, when it came to bed time I would lay the blanket out and my son would run over and lie down on it to be swaddled! Definately get those. I loved the little burpee rags too. I used them afterwards as car rags for my vehicles. They are still going strong to this day!


----------



## Scottish Lass

I thought I had to be swaddling the oldest kid in America (Grace is 19 months). Glad it's not just me. I need a replacement one, but the sizes have gotten smaller in the brand I use


----------



## Michael

A baptism.


----------



## Andres

Michael said:


> A baptism.




oh he's getting that. Covenant children FTW.


----------



## BJClark

If it's a boy I'd suggest a pee pee tee pee..

Welcome

A breast pump that way dad can help w/ feedings if mom has to leave for some reason (my daughter didn't think she'd use hers very often, but when the baby would fall asleep nursing she could pump and freeze the milk for later)

Medicine dropper pacifier
nail clippers, their nails grow fast 
socks
sleepers


----------



## Scottish Lass

Bobbi---you could get socks to stay on?!? You're a better mom than I!


----------



## JoannaV

My own view: make use of this opportunity to acquire those essential "must-haves" like you said. But realise that the list of actual must-haves is very short. Even the most obvious "must-haves" are dependent on family situation: pretty sure you need a car seat, but some families don't. Diapers pretty certainly needed in this culture, but one family uses disposables and another uses cloth. I would be wary of acquiring too many other things unless you and your wife are _sure_ that they will be used by your family. Some things you may decide are worth getting anyway, I mean you can't consider all the possibilities (like baby being allergic to something weird). But if at all possible I would try to encourage people to give gift cards just as much as actual gifts. Then you can easily acquire those things you find you need later on, without adding to the financial stresses of having a new little one. (Though nothing wrong with registering for a little luxury treat for baby/mama too!)


----------



## ubermadchen

I don't have much to add since my husband and I are expecting our first little one in February eek but lots of women in our church have these and say they are very helpful when baby goes out on play dates or is in the church nursery: 

babaLABELS: Personalized Sippy Cup Labels, Baby Bottle Labels & Dishwasher Safe Bands

It's so your baby's bottle doesn't get mixed up with another baby's  The name can't be wiped off and it's dishwasher/microwave safe!


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres, The Missus and I remembered this while driving this evening. It's not something to put on a registry, but it is something that nobody will remember (probably) to tell you about.

Go buy some infant gas drops at your local pharmacy (the store brand will work just fine). At some point, the little fella/gal will wake up screaming for no apparent reason. Gas is the most likely culprit, but it's hard to get rid of all that gas by just burping. The drops do the job. They are worth it, trust me.


----------



## Andres

Marrow Man said:


> Andres, The Missus and I remembered this while driving this evening. It's not something to put on a registry, but it is something that nobody will remember (probably) to tell you about.
> 
> Go buy some infant gas drops at your local pharmacy (the store brand will work just fine). At some point, the little fella/gal will wake up screaming for no apparent reason. Gas is the most likely culprit, but it's hard to get rid of all that gas by just burping. The drops do the job. They are worth it, trust me.



Thanks Tim! Anything that will quiet a screaming child in the middle of the night is definitely a must!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

(The drops work on adult males as well...from what I have heard...)


----------



## Scottish Lass

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> (The drops work on adult males as well...from what I have heard...)


----------



## Stargazer65

jwithnell said:


> A pack-and-play playpen/bed deal is indispensable in my book. We used ours right up to the weight limit. Do not get used.



Yes, these are awesome!

Pacifiers depend on the kid. For some of ours they were a must. Our most recent daughter couldn't care less, she liked her thumb.

I used the plastic shopping bags to dispose of really soiled diapers.


----------



## he beholds

I agree with these:

pack n play (with bassinet is great) it doesn't have to be the most expensive one, but i do think Graco is the cheapest you should go for this. we bought a supplementary one, once, for $40 and it stunk. 
some sort of swing, though i don't currently have one and do have a newborn (uh oh). Cradle Swing is my dream swing, but mucho dinero : (
one of these are fine, but look at walmart/target for better price. 
kiddopotomus swaddlers 
booster seat instead of high chair--it can also travel with you and baby gets to eat right at the table with you. 
bath seat for when baby is a little older (can sit). this will be especially useful if you have another child someday--easier to bathe little one with big one if you have this. but it was great even just for one child. this is what i have, but listed incredibly expensive at amazon. here's one that looks similar, but i can't vouch for. 
vibrating bouncy seat


i disagree with the crib-to-toddler bed purchase. we've not used toddler beds but started our kids on twin beds after crib stage. our 20 month old is still in a crib and our three year old has been in a twin bed since she turned three. we actually have kept our little ones in pack n play for many, many months, just because the logistics of our home with multiple babes. (Four kids, age five and under!) i think you could almost do without a crib, even.


----------



## Edward

I was on another thread, and I just thought of a must have, although you might be able to hold off on this for a couple of years - 

a toilet snake.


----------



## CatherineL

I agree that not much is really essential - we had our first while dh was in grad school, lived in a tiny apartment on his research assistant stipend, so we got by on mostly what people gave us. But after l having 4 kids and seeing what I really used, if I had to do a registry over I would put on there:

Moses Basket
slings - ring sling, moby wrap, pouch, ergo (but not the baby bjorn - a hiking type backpack for dh to use)
Sunshine Radian carseat (they are heavy, high quality, comfy, go from birth to age I think 8 but also narrower than anything out there - you can fit 3 of these in the back of a regular sedan!)
Space saver high chair seat (I used mine instead of a highchair)
nursing covers (make privacy so much easier!)
Small pack n play (these fit through doorways, unlike the standard size) 
If you live where it gets cold, definitely a Bundle Me
I've never had one, but I like the Maclaren umbrella strollers - I've borrowed one from a friend and it was great. I really like my Joovy sit and stand and wish I had just gotten that with my first. Something to consider if you think you might have another before too long. 
None of my kids liked swings or bouncers, but we got tons of use out of our exersaucer 

If you want to do cloth diapers, pick them out and put them on your registry.
Don't put clothes, people like to pick our their own, and you will probably get lots of hand me downs if you ask around.


----------



## Andres

Thank you Jessi, Edward, and Catherine!


----------



## AVT

I am a Mother-Baby (Nursery) nurse for almost 15 years.

Just take one year at a time so you don't get overwhelmed as to what to buy.

Babies have a lot of room to grow, grow and grow...so adjust based on their developmental age/stage when it comes to things you need to buy.

Immediately after birth...what do you need?

1.100 % cotton shirts
2. 100 % cotton blankets and some thicker baby blankets for winter.
3. Size 1 year old clothes----baby will grow so fast.The stores will encourage you to buy the right size so you will keep coming back and buy some more. Baby will grow so fast the right size clothes will not fit after a month.
Tell friends and family to give bigger size clothes (1 yr.old)

4. Before buying a Car Seat seat , be sure- the type of Car seat is not in the recall list.
Many parents buy very expensive Car Seats only to find out it is in the recall list. We discover this in the Nursery when we test if babies can tolerate the Car Seat. We do car seat test on babies less than 37 weeks old, we check their Oxygen saturation for 1 hour while sitting in the car seat---to be sure they can breathe well and not turn blue while on the car seat on 45 degree angle.

5. A must for first time Mom and Dad to have a State Trooper check the Car seat to be sure it latches and holds baby down in place on impact...or when the driver suddenly steps on the break. Our hospital for example hired a State Trooper to check all Car seats before babies go home.

6.Baby will feed and feed. Be sure Mom has a lot of container for Breast milk at home if Breastfeeding. Mom needs to take a break and when she goes out with friends,she can leave milk for Dad to feed baby at home. Dad needs to bond with baby too. 

1. Backpack for Dad so he can also carry milk , diapers ,wipes with him.
Carry baby and with supplies at the back.

7. Hand sanitizers at home and in the car. Because baby can only have Hepatitis B Vaccine immediately after birth, baby does not have all the immunizations yet for childhood diseases. Baby can get sick easily and pick up diseases from people who are sick and don't wash their hands . Train people to wash their hands at all times.

8.Soft light for baby(babies eyes cannot don't process bright lights the way adults eyes do,that's why babies always close their eyes and if you turn the lights down babies will open their eyes) . Soft music, soft voices,babies jerk and get startled when you jar their crib and when people talk loud. We keep our Nursery quiet do babies can sleep.They need energy and strength to Breastfeed .Tired sleepy baby won't eat well.

9.Give a lot of help for Mom . Rule number 1 is Mom takes care of her self and she must ask for help after delivery because she has gone through a lot.

It is not selfish, a healthy Mom...can care for her baby excellently. So help mommy. Give dad a break too,and let him sleep and eat well. Dads labor with moms as well and usually are very tired.

10.Just proceed as the baby grows. Baby will outgrow many things you buy quickly. The rest will be junk!


----------



## Andres

Excellent info! thank you very much Arlene!


----------



## deathtolife

Cloth diapers!


----------

